# účes na Havla



## Encolpius

Zdravím, dnes mě slečna překvapila otázkou jestli to bude "na Havla"..vždy jsem si zvolil účes do ztracena, věděl jsem, že existuje i nějaký účes na Havla, údajně pojmenovaný podle Karla Havlíčka Borovského. Jak ale takový účes vypadá?? Hledal jsem obrázky na internetu, ale ani jedna mi nepomohla. Můžete event. zde vybrat nějaký anglický ekvivalent nebo nějaký obrázek, event. video... v Čechách to asi bude dost populární účes... Děkuji.


----------



## bibax

A jak jsi to, prosím tě, hledal? Najdi si Googlem obrázky KHB a hned ti to bude jasné. Na jednom opakujícím se obrázku je KHB téměř z profilu. To je známá podobizna, podle které se ten střih jmenuje. Všimni si hlavně, jak to má vzadu. Není to do ztracena. Dále je tam pěšinka a mírně přes uši. Většinou ale říkáme "vzadu na havla", tj. ne mašinkou do ztracena, žádný crew cut.

Legrační je, že mladí to většinou neznají. Myslí si, že je to podle Václava Havla. 

Jak je to anglicky nevím. Asi to nikdy potřebovat nebudu, ale bylo by zajímavé vědět, jestli se tam nosí podobný střih a jak mu říkají. Kdyby náhodou tam našinec zavítal. A zdalipak v USA u holiče říkají třeba "na Kennedyho".


----------



## Encolpius

Zřejmě jsem hledal špatně. 
Takže třeba tato fotografie může být názorným příkladem? Čili podstatné je, jak sestřih vypadá vzadu. 
Sice nikdo z nás asi anglickou verzi potřebovat nebude, ale WR by měl sloužit všem, kteří sem zabloudí. Možná jednou nějaká kadeřnice.


----------



## bibax

Ano, to je ta známá podobizna Karla Havlíčka-Havla (btw byl prakticky současníkem Alexandra Petroviče aka Petőfiho, žil ale _podstatně_ déle, celé 34 roky).

Samozřejmě "na havla" není úplně totéž jako na té podobizně. Například můžeš mít uši venku, na to se mě kadeřnice vždycky zeptá (holiče jsem neviděl, ani nepamatuji, kadeřníky-bukvice znám naštěstí jen z filmů). Na havla je tupý střih, hlavně vzadu ne do ztracena.

Nemyslím, že by to byla nějaká naše česká specialita, jen to tak někdo vtipně pojmenoval. Třeba takový Mastroianni také míval pěšinku a vzadu na havla. Je to takový "klasický" pánský střih, žádný Nedvěd nebo Jágr zamlada.


----------

